# Question on bidding



## Melmez99 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi I was wondering how to bid on a big job, I've never did a job this big. It consists of a validity of 1000 4ft trees & shrubs on a 5 acre unfinished future home site. Mostly wetland. The terrain is hilly & Rocky so I will be renting an auger. We won't be disposing any debris, they just want the plants put in the ground. I was thinking of charging them 6 to 7 k ^ that it should take us a lil over a week to complete, with 3 or 4 people. Does that sound ok or how should I do the bid or should info hourly? They have already purchases the plants & their already onsite, they just want us to put in the ground. I'm not licensed yet & just starting out. What do you all think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Melmez99 (Mar 16, 2018)

*Question on how to bid a landscaping job*

Hi I was wondering how to bid on a big job, I've never did a job this big. It consists of a validity of 1000 4ft trees & shrubs on a 5 acre unfinished future home site. Mostly wetland. The terrain is hilly & Rocky so I will be renting an auger. We won't be disposing any debris, they just want the plants put in the ground. I was thinking of charging them 6 to 7 k ^ that it should take us a lil over a week to complete, with 3 or 4 people. Does that sound ok or how should I do the bid or should info hourly? They have already purchases the plants & their already onsite, they just want us to put in the ground. I'm not licensed yet & just starting out. What do you all think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Melmez99 (Mar 16, 2018)

*How to bid a lanscaping job*

Hi I was wondering how to bid on a big job, I've never did a job this big. It consists of a validity of 1000 4ft trees & shrubs on a 5 acre unfinished future home site. Mostly wetland. The terrain is hilly & Rocky so I will be renting an auger. We won't be disposing any debris, they just want the plants put in the ground. I was thinking of charging them 6 to 7 k ^ that it should take us a lil over a week to complete, with 3 or 4 people. Does that sound ok or how should I do the bid or should info hourly? They have already purchases the plants & their already onsite, they just want us to put in the ground. I'm not licensed yet & just starting out. What do you all think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

I would start with getting a license, then figure out what your costs are going to be, add your overhead and profit that will give you the price to estimate, 

We don’t discuss pricing here as there are too many variables from region to region and company to company


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

please dont double post


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

dude, we heard you the first time


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How many times are you going to ask the same F'ing question? Besides, how do we know how you should bid it.

It always amazes me that guys who should just be mowing lawns want to go out and bid a large job with no idea how to do it. I do remodels, I can usually make some money on them. So does that mean I should now go out and bid on remodeling an entire shopping mall. It's big, how do I do it.

I'm in a pissy mood, but even if I wasn't, the question stands. You don't know us, we don't know you, so how good is any information we give you. You can show up in a beat up Subaru and charge 15 dollars an hour, or you can show up with a large, well oiled crew and charge 100. I have no idea.

Bid it high enough to make money and not lose any. Can't give you any better advice than that.

The numbers you threw out pay about 250 dollars a day per guy. Good luck paying workers comp, a wage and make some money on that. If your crew is awesome, maybe you'll make wages, if half of them are crap, you'll eat the job. Maybe they are all illegal and you pay them in tacos and pack them in a one bedroom apartment, yep, you'll make money.

See? How are we supposed to answer the question.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Simple formula.

O+L+M+P=C

O=Overhead. What you spend to be in business.
L=Labor. What you are going to pay your crew (if any) and yourself.
M=Material. What actual goods you will need to buy.
P=Profit. How much 'extra' you want in order to reinvest in your business and grow it.
C=Cost. What you charge.

Now, in order for us to answer your question, we would need to know what O, L, M and P are for you. Of course, by the time you figure that out, you'll have your answer.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

A hilly, rocky, wetland? 

How big are the root balls of the trees? How much bigger should you dig the hole to provide for adequate drainage and growth in that environment? Are you adding fertilizer in the pit before backfilling? Are you adding mulch over the root area but not against the trunk?


----------



## JLSLLC (Mar 17, 2018)

How much does the materials cost you? And is it irrigated? What if a few shrubs die and need to be replaced? Just things to think about


----------

